# Downrigger - Selbstbauprojekt



## Ketama (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute|wavey:,

da es auf dem Markt keinen Downrigger gab der für mich 
geeignet erschien hab ich mir einen gebaut.
Meine Problematik war das Ablassen des 3,2kg Bleis und
die portable Befestigung.
Da ich kein eigenes Boot habe und mir immer welche miete
(Ruder oder Motorbot) ist es für mich immer sehr 
problematisch gewesen an den unterschiedlich dicken Bordwänden einen Downrigger sicher zu befestigen
ohne das Boot in Mittleidenschaft zu ziehen :q
(kratzer,druckstellen usw).
Nun hab ich eine leichte aber unkaputtbare Konstruktion
aus Edelstahl und Duraluminium gemacht welche ultraflexiebel
ist.
Ich muß nur noch eine Verstrebung anbringen und daran meinen Rutenhalter befestigen.
Zum festklemmen werden dann noch vier Gewindestangen aus Edelstahl und Klemmblöcke aus Ertalon daran geschraubt.
Die Bremse zum ablassen ist ein Kniehebel mit Bronzelager
und zum festklemmen der Rolle habe ich mir eine einfache
Teflonscheibenbremse einfallen lassen. Die hat eine
Sicherheitsauslösung falls sich mein Schleppblei mal verhängt
lößt es automatisch die Feststellung der Rolle und das
1mm 7x7 V4A Stahlseil wickelt sich ab#6. Es passen 100m
Seil auf die Rolle.Als Tiefenzähler hab ich den von Balzer, modifiziert mit einer Rolle aus Duraluminium.
Der Kurbelgriff muß auch noch hin und dann heißt es 
Downriggern was das Zeug hält.:vik:

Hab euch ein paar Bilder dran gehängt wenn er ganz fertig ist
kommen noch mal welche


----------



## Ketama (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Downrigger - Selbstbauprojekt*

Ach ja noch was !!!
Nicht schön, aber selten!!!!!!

Grüßle Ketama


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Downrigger - Selbstbauprojekt*

Handwerklich gut gemacht#6 ! 
berichte doch mal nach dem praxistest. 

gruß robert#h


----------



## Ketama (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Downrigger - Selbstbauprojekt*

Nach dem Praxistest kommt natürlich ein Bericht is doch Ehrensache|supergri
Muß aber noch 5 Monate warten:cbis der Schweden urlaub da ist, schnief!!

Grüßle Ketama


----------



## HD4ever (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Downrigger - Selbstbauprojekt*

noch 5 Monate ?
da würd ich mir doch mal irgendwo nen Boot in der Nähe organisieren und losfahren ....
stell mal fest du bist in Schweden und stellst dann erst fest das du da hättest was anders machen sollen ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Ketama (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Downrigger - Selbstbauprojekt*

Ich glaub nicht, daß es da irgendwelche tech. Probleme
geben wird#6.
Das einzige was mir noch ein bisschen zu schaffen macht ist, welchen Realiseclip ich nehmen soll#c

Habt ihr da irgendwelche Vorschläge???

Grüßle ketama


----------



## sweenson (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Downrigger - Selbstbauprojekt*

mit den Schweißnähten gewinnst du keinen Preis aber sonst Klasse!!


----------



## Ketama (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Downrigger - Selbstbauprojekt*

Wer will denn nen Preis für ne Schweißnaht:q
das Ding muß halten und das tut es :vik:!!

Aber wenn ich nochmal einen Bau, dann mach ich die
Nähte auch schön|rolleyes

Hab heute nochmal dran rumgebaut und jetzt isser fast fertig#6
Bilder kommen bald

Grüßle Ketama


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Downrigger - Selbstbauprojekt*

Die Schweißnähte an meinen eigenbauten sind noch viiiiiiiiiiiel gruseliger,- die fische hat es zum glück nicht gestört:vik: .

Optik oder funktion,#c  oder beides? Geschmacksache!!

Gruß robert#h


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Downrigger - Selbstbauprojekt*



Ketama schrieb:


> Habt ihr da irgendwelche Vorschläge???
> Grüßle ketama



ich nehm nur *diese *hier für die Ostsee ...
fürs Süßwasser kannst auch vielleicht ne Nr. kleiner nehmen #c


----------



## Ketama (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Downrigger - Selbstbauprojekt*

HD4ever das ist mal wirklich ne gute Seite,
vorallem preislich ist der kleinere echt super!!!#6
Werd mi gleich zwei bestellen, denn Ersatz is immer gut.
Wie stellt man denn da bei den Scottys die abzugskraft ein#c?
Nen Tip fändich suuuuuper:q:q
Grüßle Ketama


----------



## Ketama (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Downrigger - Selbstbauprojekt*

Übrigens test ich den schonnoch vorher auf unserem Baggersee|supergri|supergri.
Weil wenn da irgendwas sch...e wär, dann wras das mit Fun im 
Urlaub#q

Deshalb vorbeugen ist besser als auf die Schuhe :v

Grüßle Ketama


----------



## ostseeangler27 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Downrigger - Selbstbauprojekt*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich nehm nur *diese *hier für die Ostsee ...
> fürs Süßwasser kannst auch vielleicht ne Nr. kleiner nehmen #c


habe die gleichen release clips in gross und klein#h 
gut gebaut der DR#6


----------



## carpkeeper (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Downrigger - Selbstbauprojekt*

Hallo erstmal ! Bin neu hier und hab mir schon lange überlegt wie ich einen downrigger selbst bauen kann ! Jetzt hab ich einen selbst gebaut der sich "perfekt" für kleinere boote , nicht zu tiefe seen und nicht zu schwere bleie eignet ! Und zwar hab aus ner alten Teleskop-Angel mit ca.80-100g Wurfgewicht die vorderen stücke rausgebaut (angel hinten aufschrauben führungsringe ablösen ) so das nur noch ein ausfahrbarer teil übrig bleibt ! Dann bei ebay ne billige einigermassen stabile brandungsrolle ersteigert (hat bei mir plus versand ca.20euro gekostet) diese fasst 500m 0.20 schnur und somit mindestens 20m von nem stabilen dünnen (naturverträglichem) strick der locker bleie um die 1-2kg verträgt ! Am besten nen hellen auf dem man schön jeden meter mit wasserfestem stift eine markierung anbringt (so spart man den tiefenzähler) ! Ich hab am handteil der rute mit eisenschellen ne kleine halterung mit ner art schraubzwinge gebaut um sie so irgendwo festzumachen , so ist sie perfekt für leute die kein eigenes boot haben ! Ich brauche sie nämlich nur um in tiefen von höchstens mal acht metern zu fischen! Hoffe mein beitrag kann paar leuten weiterhelfen !! WÜNSCH NO A GSCHEIDS PETRI HEIL !!!


----------

